
Why 536 was ‘the worst year to be alive’ - eplanit
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/11/why-536-was-worst-year-be-alive
======
mr_squanto
And I thought I was having a bad day! Thank you for sharing this article. Does
anyone have any good sources that explore life during this time period? Surely
people would have seen this as a cataclysmic, world-ending event. I'm curious
as to what this did to cultures and myths and whatnot at the time.

~~~
craftyguy
Here's one article I could find with quotes from historical documents:

[https://www.thoughtco.com/dust-veil-environmental-
disaster-i...](https://www.thoughtco.com/dust-veil-environmental-disaster-in-
europe-171628)

The wikipedia article also has some additional sources and information:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extreme_weather_events_of_535%...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extreme_weather_events_of_535%E2%80%93536)

The reference sections at the bottom of each of those pages are full with
further sources that may help answer your question.

As an aside, OP's comment was voted dead. For asking an on-topic question.
Seriously HN?

~~~
mr_squanto
Thanks for sending these. It's incredible that even societies that lived as
far away as Peru were affected by this. It amazes me that civilization in any
form could move on past something like this.

